# lime green primary



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

Been ridin my 31 skiny wides and I got a red secondary and almond primary , I was wondering if the lime green will give me alittle more bottom end bc I'd like a little more torque , any suggestions will it be too much or should I just stay with the almond ?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

according to the charts... http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=kawasakiclutchspringchart

the bright green primary will be stiffer than the almond that you currently have... but the primary really doesn't control, the "torque".. it really just changes the stall, or the RPM before it engages on the belt... you might change the secondary to a yellow, but I'm not sure how much difference it will make... I've heard that it creats lots of heat on the belt... 

someone else with 31's might be able to help out... but it seems like the red/almond is the most common combo for that tire size...


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

ok thanks man, yeah i see alot off ppl rund red/almond i was just wondering if itd make a diff, and yeah i heard that too about the yellow, i still have to get a full exhuast im hopin that helps alitle


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

You could always do the rex gears in the brute. From what walker said it gives you alot more torque.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

i ended up gettin a red primary and i like it alot!


----------

